# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Thư giãn trong không gian nghệ thuật ở Chuông Gió - Cafe Sài Gòn

## hangnt

> *Cà phê Chuông Gió*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: Cà phê Chuông Gió, 386/5i Lê Văn Sỹ P.14 Q.3, TP. HCM._
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Cà phê Chuông Gió_


*Mang cái tên trẻ trung và chút gì đó lí lắc của tuổi trẻ, song Chuông Gió lại mê hoặc lòng người với nét duyên của một gallery nghệ thuật sinh động và bí ẩn.*


Ẩn sâu trong con hẻm nhỏ, vắng người trên đường Lê Văn Sỹ, Chuông Gió mang đến sự đối lập về cảm xúc trước tấm biển gợi sự trẻ trung, thơ mộng với vẻ thâm trầm và đầy tính nghệ thuật của chiếc cổng gạch, khiến bạn không thể đoán được không gian nào đang ẩn sau cánh cổng ấy.

Chuông Gió không mang bất kỳ nét trẻ trung năng động nào trong thiết kế hay những vật dụng trang trí để giới trẻ có thể tạo dáng pose hình hay chuyện trò rôm rả với bạn bè, thay vào đó là cả một không gian nghệ thuật với hàng chục bức tranh sơn dầu của hai họa sĩ Lê Văn Định – người được mệnh danh là “phù thủy của thiết kế sân khấu” và nhiếp ảnh gia Nguyễn Lai – người nghệ sĩ thành danh từ những năm 1975.

Không chỉ tranh, các vật trang trí khác tại quán như ghế, phù điêu hay đồ gốm cũng mang trong mình một câu chuyện riêng. Đó là những chiếc ghế ngày xưa thuộc về một nhà hát lớn nhất Sài Thành. hay là những chiếc bình gốm, phù điêu xinh đẹp được sáng tác bởi cố thân phụ của chủ nhân Chuông Gió, một người suốt đời vì nghệ thuật.

Cứ thế, mỗi bức tranh, mỗi vật dụng trong quán mang đến cho Chuông Gió nét quyến rũ đầy mê hoặc của một gallery lưu giữ những tác phẩm nghệ thuật, hay những hồi ức đẹp về các nghệ sỹ tài hoa để mọi người đến chiêm ngưỡng, cảm nhận.

Không chỉ chọn lối đi riêng trong thiết kế, phong cách, mà dòng nhạc của quán với những điệu jazz huyền hoặc, khúc nhạc Nga bất hủ, tình ca Pháp lãng mạn với những âm thanh trong trẻo của dàn loa, ampli cổ cũng "kén khách" không kém. Nhưng với những người thích cảm nhận cuộc sống theo hướng  suy ngẫm thì những giai điệu ấy lại giúp họ cảm thấy nhẹ nhàng hơn, thanh tịnh hơn trước những biến động, tất bật của cuộc sống.

Như nhận định của một vị khách quen của quán: “Trong một vô tình, tôi bước chân vào rồi đâm ghiền cái không gian rất nghệ thuật, rất riêng của quán. Để bây giờ, mỗi khi cảm thấy mệt mỏi, ưu phiền, tôi lại đến quán, thả mình trong hương cà phê thoang thoảng, trong những giai điệu ngọt ngào, suy ngẫm về tất cả cũng như thả trôi tất cả”.

Song nói như thế không phải Chuông Gió chỉ dành cho những người "có tuổi", mà những ai yêu thích cái đẹp, thích chiêm nghiệm về cuộc sống trong đều có thể tìm cho mình một cái gì đó tại đây. 

















(Nguồn Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Hay nhỉ
đúng kiểu nghệ thuật , muốn đến đây thăm quan quá

----------


## Amp21

Nhìn có vẻ tinh tế ^^
Nhưng mà 1 số hình nhìn chả hiểu j cả hjc

----------


## pigcute

Bức tranh đầu tiên nhìn nghệ thuật thật
bao giờ vào SG phải đến chỗ này xem kĩ lại bức tranh mới đc  :cuoi:

----------


## lunas2

nghệ thuật nhỉ....

----------


## andynguyen

Quán có phong cách đấy... Hôm nào rảnh sẽ ghé qua

----------

